# Adrain Flux



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Dad phoned up to day about a 400hp R33 GTR , £750! My dad was pleased!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I wouldn't wish Adrian Flux on Fred West.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

I've not had any probs with AF . . . 

Should i be concerned?

M


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

In 18 years of driving I've used them on and off with several high performance cars and they were always OK until trying to get money out of them. On both occasions - relating to the same policy - I had to threaten legal action before they paid up.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

A/F...I can tell you a few stories (true of course!) about them. Used to have an old RS2000 which was extensively modded with loads of competition parts which A/F demanded I specify down to,literally,the last nut and bolt.Seems I did a great job building the car as someone else fancied it for themselves without asking  .
Thought that it would be a pretty cut and dried affair getting a payout as I had already disclosed all parts to them and had reciepts for EVERYTHING, even parts from breakers,totalling a tidy sum. Some time later I had the claim chap on the phone telling me that they would give me £1800 for the car. Needless to say that anyone whose built a near group4 rally replica knows that it costs a little bit more than that(!). Obviously I was a bit p1ssed and tried to negotiate this insane offer but was told basically to take it or leave it.
To be fair (well, it has been a long time and I've mellowed slightly  ) most insurers will probably have dragged their heels and tried to get away with paying the smallest sum possible so I dont think they're alone in this.
I suppose it all boils down to the fact that they are,in my experience,very competitive but god help you if your car gets nicked or pranged! I,personally,will not be asking them for a quote when I finally get my R32 GTR.As with all things...."You pays your money........"

TT


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'v used them on and off, the price is normally good but can be beaten. The paperwork and staff on the other hand ar a joke. I won't go into any detail but would advise you to look elsewhere


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

Must admit, i used them a few years ago on a Chavalier GSI and found the staff abit disorganised. Ie, i was recieving corrospondance that id already recieved or corrospondance that i should have recieved, had to be chased up.
I can remember spending 30 minuites or so on the phone listening to music many a time, trying to chase up stuff that they should have sorted  

Maybe differant these days but then again............


----------



## lynsey444 (Mar 28, 2005)

Must admit i called them for a quote after 30 mins of waiting about got a ridiculas quote and he staff well i can only relay what the rest of the owners on here have said c**p


----------



## Gina GT (Jul 15, 2005)

*Help on insurance pleeze*

undefinedundefined


kenan said:


> I'v used them on and off, the price is normally good but can be beaten. The paperwork and staff on the other hand ar a joke. I won't go into any detail but would advise you to look elsewhere


----------



## Gina GT (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi I have just bought r32 only 2.0 and i need to get insurance can you advise me where is the best place to try? after reading these messages I'm starting to get very worried! and i'm very new to doing this lol


----------



## aspie (Jun 26, 2005)

The best advice is to ring around. www.confused.com can search a vast amount of insurers for you to save time. 
Ring ones which specify Japanese imports or sports cars. Insurance is the second largest section in most yellow pages, so there are lots of options.
Dont just go for cheapest though, you need to know what cover your getting is what you want/need


----------



## 32 GTR Guy NW (Jun 13, 2005)

*FSA*

With effect from the start of this year our industy (Insurance) comes under FSA regulation. There are specific guidelines in respect of the production of documents and the transparency of premiums. There is an awfull lot involved in being compliant and as you are still bound to get a varience in servce levels and knowledge, there should certainaly be no more of these poor call centre style operations were paperwork is non existant and service is the same.

I am not suggesting you use this card all the time but if you have a genuinel greivence then the threat of the financial ombudsman will send most brokers and the like running!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just ring A-plan, awesome quotes.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Dito,

My current insurer wanted £781 all declared,
A-Plan quoted £630 for the same.    

AF refused to match the quote dispite their letter saying the can't be beaten!

Disapointing really as GTROC also get further discounts.  

I did get quoted £618 for a classic policy, but decided againt it for the time being.

A-Plan, here we come.... :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## hybrid (Jul 10, 2005)

i have usea AF for over 6 years now, always had great help from the staff quote shave always been spot on price wise and when i had a claim they was good too, but you got to remember that they are only the brokers not the people insuring you


----------



## 32 GTR Guy NW (Jun 13, 2005)

A broker has the responsibility to service the insured, thats precisely why a broker exists. Most private policies are now conducted on an EDI basis which essentailly means the insurer is notified of "being on risk" electronically via overnight transmission from broker to insurer. This allows document production to be done "in house" at the brokerage and in these cases there should be no blame proportioned to the insurer for poor timescale in document production or indeed renewal offerings. All the paperwork is the responsibility of the broker and is on hand at pretty much the press of a button.

FSA indicates a 21 day prior notification minimum, of renewal terms to a retail customer and if you dont get your invite in this time I would suggest you would be entitled to an extension in cover. 

Claims settlement is obviously ultimatly the responsibility of the insurer / underwriter.


----------



## Evoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Never had any problems with flux even come claim time.

Rang A Plan when ins on the 172 was up, I told them my renewal quote from Flux and the guy said he had no chance of getting anywhere near it


----------

